# Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's bike



## Boris (May 15, 2017)

Most of us try to rise above it, but there's got to be at least one bike out there that's owned by someone else that you do indeed covet. For me it's Martyn Donaldson's Evans Colson Firebird. This one is an enigma, because I actually prefer my bikes older and crustier. What bike, and who's is it, that brings out the worst in you?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2017)

catfish and his orange Flying Merkel


----------



## rustjunkie (May 15, 2017)

One for me is this very cool Schwinn that @cyclingday takes care of
...for now....


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2017)

The one for me, is Cyclonecoaster Frank's,
1941 original paint Schwinn B6 in reverse Ivory & Black trim.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2017)

Again for me, it would have to be either one of these two beautys from @cyclingday. Colson Commander or Dayton/Huffman Super Streamline. Just spectacular bikes!


----------



## island schwinn (May 15, 2017)

I covet all @cyclingday's bikes


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2017)

I LUST FOR ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINNS BALLOON BICYCLE BIKES FROM 1933-1995.
THAT DOESN'T' MEAN I CANT LOOK AND ENJOY!
PRIMORDIAL DRIVE?


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2017)

And pretty much all of the bikes belonging to @Freqman1.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2017)

Thanks guys, but I can't take credit for Rollfasters first picture. I'm not sure who that beauty belongs to.
This is my 1936 Colson Commander.


And although I'm the next caretaker of that 1937 Fleetwood Supreme, Alan Schmit deserves the credit on that one.


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2017)

I don't know who bought this Robin at the '04 Copake auction, but I wish it was mine - there...I said it.


----------



## RJWess (May 15, 2017)

Not sure of the owner but love this bike.






This is a very close second. Marty’s bike.


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks guys, but I can't take credit for Rollfasters first picture. I'm not sure who that beauty belongs to.
> This is my 1936 Colson Commander.View attachment 467210
> And although I'm the next caretaker of that 1937 Fleetwood Supreme, Alan Schmit deserves the credit on that one.



I sure did think that was yours.


----------



## fattyre (May 15, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> The one for me, is Cyclonecoaster Frank's,
> 1941 original paint Schwinn B6 in reverse Ivory & Black trim.View attachment 467188




Holy cow!  Make that two people.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2017)

YES, THERE ARE TWO ORIGINAL CONDITION 194O-41 ORIGINAL SCHWINN BLACK/IVORY 
AUTOCYCLES UNMOLESTED AND OBTAINED FROM ORIGINAL OWNERS! NOW OWNED
BY CABERS.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 15, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 467192




I believe that Commander is from the Bill Triplett collection..


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2017)

I always wanted some of the bikes in this collection. Now I have them.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2017)

I like these two...


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2017)

The iconic lines, made in America along with 
the history and legendary name is tops.
This beauty looks great from any angle!

Dave, I would sell my soul and yours to own one.


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (May 15, 2017)

Here's a German bike in a musium at Omaha Beach I'd like to have


----------



## kngtmat (May 15, 2017)

Every one of the bikes from this site as I am sure I wouldn't be able to afford any of them. If I have to chose one whoever has a Murray King Kat then it's your bike.

My black Lester mags would be perfect for one.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2017)

My life is still sad and empty after the 24 hours with which this wundercycle graced my garage.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> I like these two...View attachment 467257 View attachment 467258




I like the Mr Green Jeans you picked up more.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 15, 2017)

I've lived in Michigan my whole life, but just accepted an HR Director position in the Bay Area starting June 1st. Bob Strucell is getting old green going and I'm dragging her with me out there. I want to say thanks to the last caretaker who had Greenie nearly 40 years!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2017)

Congrats. I look forward to seeing this bike in person after you get settled out here.


----------



## bobcycles (May 15, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 467287 I've lived in Michigan my whole life, but just accepted an HR Director position in the Bay Area starting June 1st. Bob Strucell is getting old green going and I'm dragging her with me out there. I want to say thanks to the last caretaker who had Greenie nearly 40 years!





----Wow-----   some of us had mystery "sneak peeks" of that incredible orig bicycle tucked away in a van somewhere at maybe the recent
Midwest shows?     
nice to see it actually exists!


----------



## mike j (May 15, 2017)

I'd have to go with this one, don't know who owns it, but I know that there are a couple of them out there.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 15, 2017)

catfish said:


> I always wanted some of the bikes in this collection. Now I have them. View attachment 467255



Very nice! Impressive looking truck collection too!  One of my other loves besides vintage bikes. And the Wen -Mac Musytangs with their boxes, very cool!  I have the 67 Fastback, no box. Had both as a 7-8 year old boy. 
 Of course they are long gone.


----------



## Robertriley (May 15, 2017)

mike j said:


> I'd have to go with this one, don't know who owns it, but I know that there are a couple of them out there.
> 
> View attachment 467297



I like johns bike like this better


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2017)

I try not to covet other peoples bikes. I love this one. I have had the privilege to ride it and it is smooth as silk. @rustjunkie


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 15, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> ... For me it's Martyn Donaldson's Evans Colson Firebird. This one is an enigma, because I actually prefer my bikes older and crustier...
> View attachment 467158




Well Dave, you know my other Firebird is a year older and quite a lot crustier -






Dave Marko said:


> ... What bike, and who's is it, that brings out the worst in you?




Well, I'm a little jealous of Dave Marko's Barbie bike...




... But the one that really makes me green with envy is Vincev's magnificent Cheeto bike..



:eek:


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 15, 2017)

mike j said:


> I'd have to go with this one, don't know who owns it, but I know that there are a couple of them out there.
> 
> View attachment 467297




Another fine Bill Triplett Colson..


----------



## sarmis (May 15, 2017)

I misunderstood and I thought you sold it after 24 hours,


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2017)

There is that Shelby Traveler iswingping has for sale in AZ but it looks strongly like it will be sold soon...and I wouldn't want it to sit around, he needs to sell.


----------



## Kstone (May 16, 2017)

I want it. I want it. I want it I want it I want it. 
I was about $200 too short and if it had sat any longer I would have found enough pennies under my bed for it. 

I want it I want it I want it. 
Sigh.


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

A few from @Freqman1 's collection.



 

 



And a few from @lulu 's collection.


 

 



And this beauty!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> A few from @Freqman1 's collection.
> 
> View attachment 467443 View attachment 467444 View attachment 467445
> 
> ...



and all this time...


 
http://owlshead.org/collections/detail/1900-ca.-orient-ladies-bicycle


----------



## None (May 16, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> and all this time...
> 
> 
> 
> http://owlshead.org/collections/detail/1900-ca.-orient-ladies-bicycle




YES!


----------



## saladshooter (May 16, 2017)

@redline1968 KILLER Shelby


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2017)

The one for me, out of Shawns collection is his 1898 AS&Co "The World" model 22 Gents Roadster.
I know what you're thinking, out of all the fabulous bikes in Shawns collection, and you'd pick that one!
You bet!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 16, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 467270
> 
> My life is still sad and empty after the 24 hours with which this wundercycle graced my garage.



DOES THAT MEAN YOU SOLD IT?


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 16, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> DOES THAT MEAN YOU SOLD IT?




I've asked this question before, but I will ask again:

Do you ever actually read the whole thread first or do you just lock the caps and start shouting as soon as you see something?

But the obvious answer to your question is it was never mine.

The bike just needed a safe place to spend the night on its journey to the new caretaker. I had the chance to off the courier as he slept and make it mine but thought better of it. I drive by San Quentin all the time and don't think that's the place for me.


----------



## redline1968 (May 16, 2017)

Arron has his eyes on that Shelby too...lol..... its a great ride.if any bike gets me is that stunning blue auto cycle...it really hit me hard. that color combo still burns my eyes.wow!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 16, 2017)

for me, it's this that has thus far eluded my grasp...



Rambler 1899 by AJ, on Flickr


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 16, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 467544 Arron has his eyes on that Shelby too...lol..... its a great ride.if any bike gets me is that stunning blue auto cycle...it really hit me hard. that color combo still burns my eyes.wow!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 16, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I've asked this question before, but I will ask again:
> 
> Do you ever actually read the whole thread first or do you just lock the caps and start shouting as soon as you see something?
> 
> ...




SORRY TO HEAR IT WAS NOT YOURS!
GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAD IT IN YOUR DOMAIN FOR 24 HOURS.
HOPE YOU HAD A CHANCE TO RIDE IT?

OH!  AND ALL IN CAPS!  BUT NEVER SHOUTING! 
MUCH EASIER TO READ.  JUST BEEN LOCKED IN THERE
WITH CAPS ALL MY LIFE!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 16, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I've asked this question before, but I will ask again:
> 
> Do you ever actually read the whole thread first or do you just lock the caps and start shouting as soon as you see something?
> 
> ...




So you have seller's remorse.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 16, 2017)

I don,t know who has this red blue & green Schwinn dx,s if they are all original I sure like to have them


----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I don,t know who has this blue & green Schwinn dx,s if they are all original I sure like to have themView attachment 467611



39 DX s @ohdeebee


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I don,t know who has this red blue & green Schwinn dx,s if they are all original I sure like to have themView attachment 467611




Wow great line up !!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 16, 2017)

O YA  and this one lost out on e bay about two year,s ago or so  it is a nice bike man like to have it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 16, 2017)

and the boy,s bike to this girl,s seen one on e bay about two year,s ago lost it too like to have it


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2017)

Thou shalt not covet
Thou shalt not steal


----------



## 39zep (May 17, 2017)

Not a surprise given my cabe handle. Even more impressive in person. Thanks J.P.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 17, 2017)

My dad's teens Indian...I got a tattoo of it! That's how much I love it!


----------



## fattyre (May 17, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I've asked this question before, but I will ask again:
> 
> Do you ever actually read the whole thread first or do you just lock the caps and start shouting as soon as you see something?





Thumbs down.


----------



## Goldenindian (May 17, 2017)

Couple Davis rides I would love to own one day....but Ace's small head tube Hendee Indian sparked my love for antique bicycles.


 


Thanks for sharing ACE!


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> O YA  and this one lost out on e bay about two year,s ago or so  it is a nice bike man like to have itView attachment 467696



Super nice Super!


----------



## None (May 17, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> My dad's teens Indian...I got a tattoo of it! That's how much I love it!




Let's see it!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Let's see it!!





 

 
Tattoo isn't "his" bike but like it. Note tool pouch, tire pump, correct sprocket, correct front fender, head light.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 30, 2017)

I like this one...oh, just a little.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I like this one...oh, just a little.
> View attachment 652698



That was a good swap meet. Three original paint Speedlines traded hands that week. V/r Shawn


----------



## None (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh yeah and like all of @kreika's collection.


----------



## kreika (Jul 31, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Oh yeah and like all of @kreika's collection.




Right back at you @Desireé! You got some sweet rides too!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 21, 2018)

None said:


> Oh yeah and like all of @kreika's collection.





kreika said:


> Right back at you @Desireé! You got some sweet rides too!!!



Whoa, when did Desiree become a guest?


----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I really love this TOC Iver Johnson roadster. Not sure which CABE member owns it but if I did I would be making an offer.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 22, 2018)

This is one of my favorites from the  @Handyman collection.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 22, 2018)

That Colson Commander is amazing!  I hadn't seen one of those before.


----------

